# The Bell Tree Timely [Applying Again!]



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Members:
Apollo [FOUNDER] ~ Gaming: Nintendo News, IRL News: Good News & Sad News and TBT News: Bell Tree Direct.

Nizzy [MEMBER]~ TBT News: TBA. & The Basement: TBA.

Black Cat[MEMBER]~ TBA

The Final Light OF Dawn[MEMBER]~ Gaming: Nintendo News, AC News: AC: Happy Home Designer News.

The Peanut Butter Fish[MEMBER]~ TBA


PLEASE PM THE APP THANK YOU.

APP: [Updated App]

Name:
What will you cover:
Gmail [Optional]:
About You:
When will be on:
Other:

Subscription: [FREE!]

What we cover.

Gaming News: Nintendo News, Microsoft News, Sony News and PC Gamer News.
AC News: ACNL News, AC: amiibo fest News and AC: Happy Home Designer.
TBT News: Bell Tree Directs, Announcements, Rule Changes, Shop Changes.
IRL News: Happy News, Sad News, WTF News and Celebrity News.
Artist Of The Week/Month: Who is the Artist of the week/month!?
The Basement: Best Roleplays Out Now, Top 10 Games Of The Week.
The Bell Tree Comics.
Recap of the Week: What happened this week!?
Recipe Of The Week: What you should make for the ROTW.

Q&A: [FIRE QUESTIONS ABOUT TBTT RIGHT NOW]


Spoiler



there's nothing



When will these "Issues" come out?

On the 15th of the month and the 30th - 31st of the month  We will be working on these issues next month!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm gonna pass. But there's 5 btb for your time.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Alice said:


> I'm gonna pass. But there's 5 btb for your time.



Thank you!!

A preview issue will come soon.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to The Bell Tree Timely Preview Issue!

Today on Video Game News:
Nintendo News: Today we had some people hack Splatoon?s data to find out that there?s new Weapons coming and Information for the Rainmaker Gamemode. For more Information, The links will be in the bottom. Also in Nintendo News: Nintendo Of America teased the New 3DS. Not the New 3DS XL. This is all we have for Video Game News Today.

News on TBT:
So we had a Bell Tree Direct on the 20th and they revealed that ZR388 & Thunder will be retiring as Mods and also you could apply for a mod and you can for The Bell Tree Timely too. Now the items that have been added to shop are: The Big Red Apple and The Big Red Hammer. Also they added: Booker's Corrections. I don?t know really know about this shop?.
Also we got new rules which i?m to lazy to copy. Also who uses ACNewLeaf.com? Well they have changed it too: AnimalCrossingWorld.com! This website is all about Animal Crossing News!



That?s all for today folks! Remember that this is will change. Just need more people working on this. Anyways remember that you can Apply if you want. Thank you for reading!


----------



## Aali (Jun 22, 2015)

Do we have to give out our email?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Aali said:


> Do we have to give out our email?



Yes. To help me with the draft i use Google Drive. Just PM me your app and i will keep it safe. Trust me, I'm not dumb to just give out someone's email.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 22, 2015)

the logo could use work, but good start! good luck on this project.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

v a n i l l a said:


> the logo could use work, but good start! good luck on this project.



Thank you! I'm not that good with making logos and i could use help.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 22, 2015)

App:
Name: Kanae (Nizzy) Sheppard-Mapp
Age:24
Gender:I'm a Fancy Lady
Hobbies: playing my 3ds and xbox, shopping,instagraming and reading fanfiction 
About you: [OPTIONAL]: I'm 24 and from South Philadephia,Pa and im the oldest of 5 kids, New Leaf is my first game that i've been addicted to. I'm studying to be a nurs my dream is to get my msn and thats about it
Gmail:kanaesheppard@gmail.com
Other:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Bumpers!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't really have the time <3 good luck though <3 <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I don't really have the time <3 good luck though <3 <3



Thank you at least looking! We still need like 10-12 more members.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 23, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Thank you at least looking! We still need like 10-12 more members.



I wish you luck!!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 23, 2015)

I would love to work on this, but my email isn't something that I can hand out. (How many times have you heard that one before?)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I would love to work on this, but my email isn't something that I can hand out. (How many times have you heard that one before?)


Aw...Well that's fine.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I would love to work on this, but my email isn't something that I can hand out. (How many times have you heard that one before?)



Same here, I'd love to work on this too, but I can't just give out my email. Is it possible to help create this and NOT give my email?


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

if you guys dont wanna give out your email just make a new one just for this


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 23, 2015)

I would join... But if we're getting subscriptions and being paid, couldn't you up the price for working?

I might, but I don't go here anymore ._.


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

I've sent in my application 
I could do coverage about current trends, top villager ranking (Hound00med ones  ) current TBT to IGB rate, and I could also do Artist of the Week and Museum 
However, I do believe we should earn a little more from this. 10k IGB isn't that hard to get, and if it is a subscription then the TBT payment should be higher. Also, the TBT title font is Fink Heavy, so it would cool if "Timely" was written in that font 
Sorry to be frank!
*psst i can do graphics psst*


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 23, 2015)

ill make one


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh, I'd also like to add that it shouldn't really say "owned by Dimitri Sahara (sorry if wrong name :c )" if it is a group work.


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 23, 2015)

Give my 10,000 bells to MayorBambie


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not a charity i'm afraid >.< Please check with me before just telling people to give stuff to me.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I've sent in my application
> I could do coverage about current trends, top villager ranking (Hound00med ones  ) current TBT to IGB rate, and I could also do Artist of the Week and Museum
> However, I do believe we should earn a little more from this. 10k IGB isn't that hard to get, and if it is a subscription then the TBT payment should be higher. Also, the TBT title font is Fink Heavy, so it would cool if "Timely" was written in that font
> Sorry to be frank!
> *psst i can do graphics psst*



i totally agree with you and maybe you could make us a cool graphic for it?


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

Possibly~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh My God. I didn't know so many people applied. Thank you guys so much!



MayorEvvie said:


> I've sent in my application
> I could do coverage about current trends, top villager ranking (Hound00med ones  ) current TBT to IGB rate, and I could also do Artist of the Week and Museum
> However, I do believe we should earn a little more from this. 10k IGB isn't that hard to get, and if it is a subscription then the TBT payment should be higher. Also, the TBT title font is Fink Heavy, so it would cool if "Timely" was written in that font
> Sorry to be frank!
> *psst i can do graphics psst*



I can't find Fink Heavy in Pixlr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> I would join... But if we're getting subscriptions and being paid, couldn't you up the price for working?
> 
> I might, but I don't go here anymore ._.



Yeah Sure. I could go up to 5-10.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Bumpers!


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

I can do Forum News and Artist of the Issue


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I can do Forum News and Artist of the Issue



okay!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

So is it not possible to join without giving my email? If so, that is a shame.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> So is it not possible to join without giving my email? If so, that is a shame.



Well i need your email for drafts and stuff.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Well i need your email for drafts and stuff.



Could you not send them to me via PM?


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

I already asked them to PM me unless absolutely necessary to email me, but thy still emailed me...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Could you not send them to me via PM?



Okay....How do you want me to send you the issues if you wanna work here.





MayorEvvie said:


> I already asked them to PM me unless absolutely necessary to email me, but thy still emailed me...



I guess it's not necessary. I might remove the email opinion then.





MayorEvvie said:


> Wait, you said your name was Emi, and yet your google name is different? I'm confused...



Yet i tried to keep my name a secret. Dimitri is my real name, But Emi was a name given to me. So I'm basically Emi & Dimitri.
I prefer Emi than my real name.


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

Wait, you said your name was Emi, and yet your google name is different? I'm confused...


----------



## himeki (Jun 23, 2015)

psst
edited the doc


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> psst
> edited the doc



could you come to the doc.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm kind of confused here. Do you just update this thread every once in a while with information that others any choose not to get from official sources?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm kind of confused here. Do you just update this thread every once in a while with information that others any choose not to get from official sources?



It's a mess i know. I'm trying to work this out.


----------



## Locket (Jun 23, 2015)

App:
Name:Summer
Age: You know my age Apollo. 
Gender: Female
Hobbies: Playing ACNL, playing outside, eating and being on my computer. (and reading)
About you[OPTIONAL]: I like purple
Other: I LIKE PURPLE!!!


( did I go too far?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 23, 2015)

(Ignore this I think my TBT is glitchy)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name: Leah
Age: 16
Gender: Female
Hobbies: Anime, Music, video games and writing
About you: Well... I'm me I guess.
Other: IDK


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 23, 2015)

Applying is now over.

CONFIRMED MEMBERS:
MayorEvvie
Black Cat
MayorBambie
Nizzy
The Final Light OF Dawn
CommanderLeahShepard

Welcome on board. First Free Issue Coming Soon.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump. (Trying to keep this thing alive.)


----------



## Beardo (Jun 24, 2015)

I mean no offense by this, but what's the point? Don't we already have more official sources? I mean, if it's just for fun I can understand, but it's not a good idea to charge tbt.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I mean no offense by this, but what's the point? Don't we already have more official sources? I mean, if it's just for fun I can understand, but it's not a good idea to charge tbt.



Hey, I'm trying to do this for reasons. I know official sources are better and "FREE". Don't try to make lose confidence in this please. Oh and the BTB charge part: Why not? It's pretty cheap. At least it's not 100 BTB. If you have complains PM me. People a part of this will be posting. Thank you. -Apollo


----------



## himeki (Jun 24, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Hey, I'm trying to do this for reasons. I know official sources are better and "FREE". Don't try to make lose confidence in this please. Oh and the BTB charge part: Why not? It's pretty cheap. At least it's not 100 BTB. If you have complains PM me. People a part of this will be posting. Thank you. -Apollo



The one thing I would say, is the low price means lack of payment for the contributions who give up their time to do it :/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> The one thing I would say, is the low price means lack of payment for the contributions who give up their time to do it :/



Oh true...Dang i only two choices: Put the price higher or Just remove it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I mean no offense by this, but what's the point? Don't we already have more official sources? I mean, if it's just for fun I can understand, but it's not a good idea to charge tbt.



I know what you mean, I'm doing this to practice my writing skills as I'm doing English Language and English Literature at college when I start this year.


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm really sorry, but I'm going to have to drop out. I'm really busy irl and I don't have time to participate in this when it has so little solid decisions. I'm really sorry >.<


----------



## himeki (Jun 24, 2015)

Same here. I've got higher paying comms to do, and something that I was being payed bobbins for (and could earn from about 2 posts :/) would just be pointless.
There's another point too. A regular user (the target audience) would be active on TBT, and could find that information for free just by being active. I hope you have fun with it, but I hereby withdraw.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 24, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same here. I've got higher paying comms to do, and something that I was being payed bobbins for (and could earn from about 2 posts :/) would just be pointless.
> There's another point too. A regular user (the target audience) would be active on TBT, and could find that information for free just by being active. I hope you have fun with it, but I hereby withdraw.



Yeah, same here, I have to withdraw too. I don't really see the point and I think it is unfair to make people pay when they could just get it for free anywhere else. 
Sorry but I guess I'll quit too.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Same here. I've got higher paying comms to do, and something that I was being payed bobbins for (and could earn from about 2 posts :/) would just be pointless.
> There's another point too. A regular user (the target audience) would be active on TBT, and could find that information for free just by being active. I hope you have fun with it, but I hereby withdraw.



Okay. I understand.





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Yeah, same here, I have to withdraw too. I don't really see the point and I think it is unfair to make people pay when they could just get it for free anywhere else.
> Sorry but I guess I'll quit too.



I understand too


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 25, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 25, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 26, 2015)

Please may you remove my name off the list. Check at the bottom of page 5 to see why.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 26, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I'm really sorry, but I'm going to have to drop out. I'm really busy irl and I don't have time to participate in this when it has so little solid decisions. I'm really sorry >.<



Oh! I'm sorry I didn't notice your post! It's fine!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 26, 2015)

BUMPERS CARS


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 26, 2015)

Lump.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 27, 2015)

Lump.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 28, 2015)

NEWS: Instead of making issues every week, We now make 2 issues every month on: The 15th. Then the 30th-31st! We hope this will be much easier instead of making one every week!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 29, 2015)

BUMMMPPPP


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 30, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish has joined The Team! Welcome Peanut Butter Fish!


----------

